# Altima possibly having timing issues



## Randi (Sep 27, 2004)

Hey everyone. New to the forums. Had a quick question for you. I have a 96 Altima with a 2.4L, and it has been acting up the last week or two. When started up it idles really rough and jumps around. Any time it is put into gear it dies unless I'm giving it gas as I put it in gear. I was told that it could be many different things. Most of which I have had checked. But, what I was wondering was how do I check what the ignition timing is at on my car? Is there a plug somewhere that I need to check? ANY help you could give me would be great! Thanks in advance!
Randi


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

theres a method to checking your timing. start the vehicle and run it till it gets to operating temp. then shut it off and disconnect the throttle position sensor. its the 3 wire plug coming off of the side of your throttle body. then start the vehicle again and run it to 3grand 3 times in a row. then get your timing light (it should already be in place) and shine it down onto the crank pulley. its the biggest and bottom most pulley. see those timing marks? your pointer should be on the last one to the right. that would be 20 degrees btdc. the spec is 18-20. if its not, then loosen the distributor screws, should be 2 of them, and rotate the dis forward or back slowly till the marks line up. retighten the dis, do not overtighten and shut the vehicle off. reconnect the throttle position sensor and start the car back up. the timing should be set.


----------

